# Protests



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Is there no news on what happened on Friday?


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Is there no news on what happened on Friday?


It was actually very peaceful, protesters were well organised and ended the day without any serious incident or at least that's what all media reported. 

Worth noting that both army and police withdrew from the streets on the day (they had announced they would not protect the demo through their FB page), which was taken by many as a veiled threat: "watch your backs, thugs will be able to get you" sort of thing.

Also, the MB leadership had said they would not take part in the protest but their youth took no notice and joined the rest of the shabab :clap2:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I tried to find details through the media.. it was very limited it seems as if the media has forgotten Egypt


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I tried to find details through the media.. it was very limited it seems as if the media has forgotten Egypt


Al Ahram had a live blog on Friday

LIVE UPDATES: Egypt's second day of rage - Politics - Egypt - Ahram Online

But with all that's going on in Yemen, Syria and of course Libya, no wonder the relatively calm Egypt is not making headlines


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> I tried to find details through the media.. it was very limited it seems as if the media has forgotten Egypt


Twitter is a good way to follow what's going on


----------

